
Show HN: Cool Android app to discover places, meet explorers and inspire friends - snowflake1
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uggozi
======
snowflake1
Hi fellow hackers!

I am the maker of Uggozi. In Uggozi you can discover new places, meet
explorers and spread the wanderlust to your friends by composing and sending
them short inspiring picture postcards. Set a photo as wallpaper and be
inspired the moment you open your phone.

The mission is to create a community where people can inspire and also help
each other to be explorers.

This is just the beginning, we're working on new features and we hope to make
it the best community of travellers, explorers and dreamers.

Would love to hear feedbacks :)

~~~
brudgers
It looks interesting.

Is there a story about why you made it?

~~~
snowflake1
Thanks :)

I have always loved discovering new places, travelling, taking photos, meeting
people and experiencing different cultures. This has always helped me in
becoming a better human being. Once when I was travelling I felt that except
for sharing a photo on existing social networks (and adding a caption) or
sending it as a message on messaging apps there isn't a place online where I
can go to specifically inspire my friends to travel to the place where I was.
And that's when the idea of Uggozi started taking shape. In Uggozi we bring
the joyful experience of sending and receiving picture postcards to mobile. To
create a postcard one can upload a photo or select an existing gorgeous photo
of a place, add an inspirational quote to its back and send it to friends.

It's been often said that we're 'born too late to explore earth, born too
early to explore space' but what if we could rekindle our innate desire to be
explorers. At Uggozi we hope to do just that. One can become the 'Uggozi
explorer' of a geographical location by taking the first popular photo from
anywhere in that geographical location.

Uggozi derives its name from the isiZulu word ugq!ozi which means collective
inspiration and aptly defines our mission of making a community where
travellers, explorers and dreamers can collectively inspire each other to
explore this beautiful planet. In the first step of this journey we are
focused on making it the most visually appealing and inspiring place to be at
when you get those wanderlust pangs :)

We moderate the photos uploaded so that their subject is the place they have
been marked with and not an individual. The photos should somehow define the
place, it's culture or people. And also to deliver the best experience on a
device, Uggozi shows only the photos that will look good on that specific
device.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. That is an interesting story.

